# Wie heisst das was der Client beim Http Server anfragt?



## Nami (20. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 


ich hab mir gerade die Examples meiner Tomcat Install durchgesehen und bin auf den GetParameter Example gestossen.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen , wie ich das , was der Client z.B bei 


```
[url]http://www.java-forum.org[/url]
```

im Request hat , ausliest und in einen String speichert.



```
String client_request= requestGetHeader("...") ; //= [url]http://www.java-forum.org[/url]
```


----------



## Numerobis (20. Dez 2006)

Hallo, 



wo gibt es denn einen funktionierende Debian anleitung für den Tomcat Container in Verbindung mit Apache2?

Hat das schonbmal wer gemacht ?

Ich bring das irgendwie nicht so ganz zustande...


 :cry:


----------



## SlaterB (20. Dez 2006)

auf die erste Frage: URL?


----------



## AlArenal (20. Dez 2006)

Google: debian apache2 tomcat

Erster Platz


----------



## hupfdule (20. Dez 2006)

Numerobis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo gibt es denn einen funktionierende Debian anleitung für den Tomcat Container in Verbindung mit Apache2?



Werd mal genauer, was du suchst. Eine Installationsanleitung für Tomcat? Eine Anleitung, wie Anfragen an Apache an Tomcat weitergeleitet werden?

Wenn es das zweite ist: mod_jk sollte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## Numerobis (20. Dez 2006)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das jetzt hierher kommt aber , Apache an Tomcat weiterleiten!


----------



## AlArenal (20. Dez 2006)

Numerobis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das jetzt hierher kommt aber , Apache an Tomcat weiterleiten!



Muss man solche Sätze verstehen?


----------

